# Sustanon 250 only cycle - no results



## ukeagle (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi all,

I am on my first cycle and I am taking only Sustanon 250 (twice a week - Mon/Thu - 500mg a week).

I am at the end of my 4th week and still have not seen great results only that I went from 58Kg (127lbs) to 61Kg (134lbs). Which is not really great. 
People say one should see massive results from week 3, but where is it??? 

I have been eating a lot, having a balanced diet with proper carbs/protein (more than usual) and still, apart from some definition and ripped abs, I am not really bulking up.

Does this really happen to some people? Am I doing something wrong?

I know I am what they call an ectomorph and it is incredibly hard for me to put on weight.
Can anybody help?

Thanks y'all


----------



## KungFu (Aug 15, 2008)

Eat more and wait another week.
If no results could be fake.



ukeagle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am on my first cycle and I am taking only Sustanon 250 (twice a week - Mon/Thu - 500mg a week).
> 
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm willing to bet you're not eating nearly as much as you think you are. I would say 99% of people that say "it's impossible for me to gain weight, I eat all the time" aren't eating enough.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 15, 2008)

7 pounds may not seem so great but that is 5.5% of your bodyweight which for a lot of other people would be 10 pounds or greater, which makes it sound like you are doing just fine.

However, if you are 127 pounds you should have stayed natural for awhile to figure out your body first.


----------



## ukeagle (Aug 15, 2008)

Mudge said:


> 7 pounds may not seem so great but that is 5.5% of your bodyweight which for a lot of other people would be 10 pounds or greater, which makes it sound like you are doing just fine.
> 
> However, if you are 127 pounds you should have stayed natural for awhile to figure out your body first.



Hi, the problem is... I have been natural AND goind to the gym for about 3 years and could never pass the 127lbs mark.
Yeah, I am happy I got to 134lbs, but not extra happy.
I have just increased my calorie intake, protein.

Will keep you guys posted.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 15, 2008)

Post up your diet and calories

Break down each meal.


----------



## largepkg (Aug 15, 2008)

Good grief, 7lbs in 4 weeks and you're disappointed? What's with these youngins expecting to become Arnold after a few weeks? The way I see it you're well on your way to putting on 15lbs in a 12 week cycle. That's more than a 10% body weight increase! How can you be disappointed with that?


----------



## Built (Aug 15, 2008)

You made no weight gain = exactly one solution: eat more than you are eating. 

What calories do you run? Macros?


----------



## Stu (Aug 15, 2008)

127lbs? how tall are you? If you cannot gain mass normally then there is a problem with either your diet or training. I'm surprised that you're seeing definition on your abs if your doing 500 sust per week and bulking. You would expect to get at least some water retention. Which leads me to believe you're really not eating enough.


----------



## ukeagle (Aug 15, 2008)

My diet is pretty much like this:

- Breakfast: porridge, brown bread with cheese/cottage cheese, milk, Whey protein, BCAA, cod fish oil and multivitamin tablet.

***1st snack: 1 banana, apple juice from pressed, one brown toast with strawberry jam and whey protein.

-Lunch: tuna couscous, capers, tomatoes or pasta with tomato sauce and chicken fillets.

***2nd snack: 1 banana, ribena, one brown toast with strawberry jam and whey protein.

- Dinner: two brown toasts, eggs, milk, BCAA. (sometimes yoghurt as well)

***3rd snack: 1 banana, ribena, one brown toast with strawberry jam and whey protein.

before bed time: Selenium 200mcg and Zinc 15mg


*And by the way: I am 5'8" (172cm) tall.*


----------



## Built (Aug 15, 2008)

I actually don't care WHAT you eat or WHEN you eat it.

I do need some numbers though. Total calories, total grams of protein, carb and fat for the day. 

If you don't know this, that's why you didn't gain weight. So let's fix it: FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal - enter your food, post up the numbers.


----------



## ukeagle (Aug 15, 2008)

Built... thanks for the site, very helpful.

Ok here are my numbers!

Calories	2,950

Fat	                      52.2g      465Cal     16%Cal

Saturated	              15.9g      141Cal     5%Cal
Polyunsaturated	      16.9g      151Cal     5%Cal
Monounsaturated     14.3g      127Cal     4%Cal

Carbohydrate	      443.2g    1,736Cal   59%Cal
Protein	              182.9g    752Cal      25%Cal

Alright.. got the numbers up... Do I Really need to eat more than this??? If they say to eat 2500Cal per day and I am eating about 3000Cal... shouldn't that be enough?

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## lucifuge (Aug 15, 2008)

need more protein IMO


----------



## ukeagle (Aug 15, 2008)

More protein?
How much more do you think I should be taking?
What would you recommend on a daily basis?

Ta!


----------



## Built (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank you so much for doing this! So many guys just give me lip when I suggest this. 

Okay you are eating 3000 calories a day and not gaining. The solution is simple: start eating 3500 calories a day, EVERY DAY, and monitor your gains. If you don't gain on this, go to 4000. 

I guarantee you gains. 

How much protein? At least a gram per pound lean mass, but honestly, 1.5 or even 2 g per pound lean mass isn't a bad idea.

Fat - at least half a gram per pound lean mass. Higher is fine - just don't go lower.

Carbs - whatever. Get in your protein and fat minimums, and fill up the rest of your calories from whatever you want. Just make DAMNED sure you get in 3500 calories a day. Feel free to take advantage of olive oil - a shot of olive oil in each of two shakes takes care of your extra calories. 

Get back to me in a week, lemme know how you feel.


----------



## ukeagle (Aug 15, 2008)

Built said:


> Thank you so much for doing this! So many guys just give me lip when I suggest this.
> 
> Okay you are eating 3000 calories a day and not gaining. The solution is simple: start eating 3500 calories a day, EVERY DAY, and monitor your gains. If you don't gain on this, go to 4000.
> 
> ...



Thank you ever so much!!!
I will try to get more calories in... I am very active and perhaps that is why 3000Cal is not doing it for me... 

And I would never give you the lip... if you are helping me, I respect your good will. Thanks again! 

Will let you know in a week's time.


----------



## Built (Aug 16, 2008)

There you go. 

The thing you have to be aware of is that a maintenance calculator only works on population averages, not individuals. If you eat 3000 calories a day and neither gain nor lose, no matter how "unreasonable" you think that is, that is YOUR maintenance. To gain, eat more. To lose, east less. 

Don't feel stupid if you didn't put this together earlier - there's an entire industry that feeds on people not knowing this. 

As silly as it sounds when you see it in print, muscle is not made out of air. A 3-oz bottle of magic beans will NOT put 20 lbs of lean mass on your frame. 

Neither steroids, nor supplements, nor heavy lifting will make you gain weight. Those things just direct calorie-traffic toward your muscles. You have to actually EAT those calories or there's nothing to direct.


----------



## ukeagle (Aug 16, 2008)

Built said:


> There you go.
> 
> The thing you have to be aware of is that a maintenance calculator only works on population averages, not individuals. If you eat 3000 calories a day and neither gain nor lose, no matter how "unreasonable" you think that is, that is YOUR maintenance. To gain, eat more. To lose, east less.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I kinda knew that I had to eat more calories, but I just didn't know how much more... and this helped figure out the ammount I am taking and also that the 2500Cal that is taken as base, is just for an average person with normal metabolism... my metabolism is too fast... 

I went on holidays in Greece last year for about two weeks... I ate all I could see in front of me (nice and fattening greek food)...  I wasn't worried about fat.. and guess what? I didn't add a single pound  to my body weight... oh well, go figure!!! 

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## KungFu (Aug 17, 2008)

Wheres the BEEF. CHICKEN ECT>>>>>


----------



## ukeagle (Aug 17, 2008)

KungFu said:


> Wheres the BEEF. CHICKEN ECT>>>>>



Chicken is there... but I don't eat beef... :-( I know it makes it a bit harder... but... what can I do?


----------



## Built (Aug 17, 2008)

Not eating beef - not a problem. Chicken, fish, eggs, cottage cheese, whey - you're fine.


----------



## ukeagle (Aug 17, 2008)

Built said:


> Not eating beef - not a problem. Chicken, fish, eggs, cottage cheese, whey - you're fine.



Kewl...


----------



## MuscleSportMag (Aug 20, 2008)

Protein is the most important nutritional part of any weight-gaining program, especially during a cycle. Up it to double the grams of your bodyweight. You should be eating so much chicken that you may never want to see it again after the cycle ends. (Just kidding, of course.)

The 2X a week of Sust is fine. Everyone is different. While the fast-acting esthers in Sust can work in a few weeks time, that may not be accurate for you. If you get into Week 6 w/o gains, then you may have some bunk gear. But because you already gained decent 'poundage' - especially for your lean weight to begin with - I would say that isn't the case. 

Have you taken any measurements lately? Good to do that every 2 weeks during the cycle.


----------



## cr250cra1 (Apr 20, 2009)

im also on my 2nd day of week 3 with sust i stared my first week with 1000 mg and every 7 days 500 mg and i have no results im taking in 3,930 calories a day 363 grams of protein 402 g of carbs 97g of fat and working out 4 days a week on a killer workout plan that leaves my body sore then i might work a 5th day to tap a muscle group i want to improve im no stronger or bigger im 5'8 184 9% body fat any ideas i bought my sus from a guy in kurachi pakistan my friends say they feel it but i do not what do you guys think??


----------



## RoosterTX (Apr 20, 2009)

Real or Fake Sustanon 250 - Page 3 - UK-Muscle Body Building Community - Bodybuilding Forum

Sustanon question...continue cycle? - UK-Muscle Body Building Community - Bodybuilding Forum

Which one looks like your amps? Is the top longer or shorter?


----------



## Built (Apr 20, 2009)

cr250cra1 said:


> im also on my 2nd day of week 3 with sust i stared my first week with 1000 mg and every 7 days 500 mg and i have no results im taking in 3,930 calories a day 363 grams of protein 402 g of carbs 97g of fat and working out 4 days a week on a killer workout plan that leaves my body sore then i might work a 5th day to tap a muscle group i want to improve im no stronger or bigger im 5'8 184 9% body fat any ideas i bought my sus from a guy in kurachi pakistan my friends say they feel it but i do not what do you guys think??




Not gaining WEIGHT isn't a problem with the steroids - it's a problem with your caloric intake. If you don't gain, you're simply not eating enough. AAS don't make you gain weight. EATING MORE FOOD MAKES YOU GAIN WEIGHT. 
You clearly need to increase your calories. Period.


----------



## RoosterTX (Apr 20, 2009)

What built said is true to an extent.

But if you are using gear that is basically vegtable oil neatly packaged in Organon Amps, eating a ton more is just going to pack on a shit ton of fat.

That being said I looked into the discrepencies of the Paki Sus, and some say they have seen gains from both of the amps pictured in my earlier response. But I don't know for sure.


----------



## cr250cra1 (Apr 20, 2009)

I have the smaller one to the left my amp is actually just a little smaller than the one in that pic on the left but identical the b/n is 710255xv exp1/2014 im takin in close to 4000 thousand calories a day im trying to gain muscle not fat.. from the meal plan im on i allready see a loss in definition in my abs i have low libido and sexdrive..my freind who is also using this gear is using more than me he's 150 pounds he says he gained around 8 and his niples are lactaiding im still questioning what's goin on cause i have nothing good to say  besides eating all this food is making me fat...


----------



## RoosterTX (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, 

If you have the one on the left in the second link, as I suspect you do, there is a good chance what you have is fake. 

PM me and let me know your source if you got it shipped direct from an online source.

Lactating nipples on test seems strange to me. Could we get an expert in here?

Anyone have experience with the Paki Organon?


----------



## Built (Apr 20, 2009)

RoosterTX said:


> What built said is true to an extent.
> 
> But if you are using gear that is basically vegtable oil neatly packaged in Organon Amps, eating a ton more is just going to pack on a shit ton of fat.
> 
> That being said I looked into the discrepencies of the Paki Sus, and some say they have seen gains from both of the amps pictured in my earlier response. But I don't know for sure.



Eating more - whether on or off cycle - is how you gain WEIGHT. You'll simply partition better while on. If you don't gain any weight ON, that's your diet. Period.


----------



## cr250cra1 (Apr 20, 2009)

no I have the one on the left from the first link ..the second link i just looked at i have the one on the right exactly identical the small writing and all and short tip..


----------



## cr250cra1 (Apr 20, 2009)

no I have the one on the left from the first link ..the second link i just looked at i have the one on the right exactly identical the small writing and all and short tip..


----------



## forman (Apr 20, 2009)

normally i would blame your lack of results on diet or training, but having seen a close friend do a sus cycle only, i would have say its probably possible? he didnt change at all..

EDIT: did yhou really say your 5'8 at 137lbs?? their is no way in hell i would even consider aas at that size if true.. your way off your natty potential, even at an ecto


----------



## cr250cra1 (Apr 20, 2009)

no im 5'8 184 pounds i have 4 days till my next inject im gonna try to bump it up to 750mg a week for 2 weeks see what happens im eatin a hell of a lot and training hard so i know those two things arent holding me back....


----------



## Built (Apr 20, 2009)

cr250cra1 said:


> no im 5'8 184 pounds i have 4 days till my next inject im gonna try to bump it up to 750mg a week for 2 weeks see what happens im eatin a hell of a lot and training hard so i know those two things arent holding me back....




If you're not gaining weight, you know your diet is holding you back.


----------



## Shadowcam (Apr 20, 2009)

cr250cra1 said:


> no im 5'8 184 pounds i have 4 days till my next inject im gonna try to bump it up to 750mg a week for 2 weeks see what happens im eatin a hell of a lot and training hard so i know those two things arent holding me back....



It doesnt work like that! Taking more gear is not the answer.


----------



## RoosterTX (Apr 20, 2009)

Here's another possible answer as to why you havent seen substantial gains after 3 weeks, I simply copied this from another link which I will attach:

30mg of prop 
60mg of phenylprop 
60mg of isocaproate 
100mg of deconate 

30mg of prop--Prop needs to be injected at least every other day to get the full benifits of the test. I think every third day is a little too long to wait, although some people may disagree.

You will NOT grow off of this, so you can basically take sus and knock it down to 220mg an amp if you are injecting once or twice a week.

60 mg of phenylprop--Phenylprop is not that much different than prop. You can get away with injecting the phenylprop ester every third day. 

Anyone that has taken nandrolone with a phenylprop ester knows that it is shorter acting and must be injected twice a week (for example, getwoods powder). If injected twice a week, then lets even cushion the amount, you will have all 120 mg in one week. 

To recap, so far this is what you get the first week---180 mg of test in your system.

60mg of Isocaproate--Isocaproate will give you a duration of about a week before it is let go. This is not bad, but at 60 mg you are still not getting enough test to make it worth the time.

100mg of Deconate--Here is the daddy of the four esters. This is the same ester that is used in Decca-Durabolin. The deconate ester should really average out at 2 weeks, but has been said to last up to 3. This ester was added at a 100mg dose to balance out the quicker acting esters used in sustanon

If we review one more time, we can see roughly how much test we will have in our body per week when we use sus, and hopefully you can see it is very low. You can pretty much take out the prop and phenylprop until about week 3 or 4, because once the other esters release the test and it gets time to build up in the system, the prop and phenylprop is useless. Not until around week six are you going to get your test levels high enough to do any good, and if you are on a 10 week cycle and start tapering week 8, then your test have been only relatively high for about 2-3 weeks. 

This is what your sustanon cycle looks like if you inject on a once or twice a week basis. 

wk1 wk6 wk10 wk12 
---- / \ / \ / \ / \ _________________\

So right now you may not have much in the way of short acting esters, and it will take a few weeks for the longer acting esters to start to really add up.

This is precisely why I plan on pinning eod, at 1/2ml and front loading d-bol in order to mitigate the low levels of short acting esters.

In short, you are already 3 weeks in, but I still think you could switch to an eod injection schedule. If you don't make sure you go alls out weeks 6-10. 

I hope this has been somewhat helpful. If you do switch please keep us posted with updates.

here is the full link, I suggest you read it, he advocates shooting 1ml every day until you run out and then letting the esters do their work. It's a thought, but I still think that I'll pin every other day, may opt to inject the full ml. Because the fact is you're really not getting 500mg of test every week.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/54283-proper-use-sustanon250.html

Maybe someone can help with the math if you inject 1/2ml every other day are you essentially achieving the same imablanced levels?


----------



## cr250cra1 (Apr 21, 2009)

well im gonna do as i said on the 25th inject 750 if nothing still i will try the eod method starting 2nd of may i have some enanthate i was considering stacking if this dont work i want to gain mass everyone said SUS!! but now i have shitty results any hint on what i can use so i can plan out my next cycle?? im also bumping up to 5000 calories a day i hope i dont get fat.....


----------



## cr250cra1 (Apr 21, 2009)

sustanon 
testosterone enanthate
deca-durabolin
testoviron depot 
winstrol
testosterone propionate
pregnyl  I U
pregnyl  I U
estandron prolongatum
normison 
proviron mesterolone
primabolen inj
clomid / clomiphene citrate tablet.
ketotifen / zatiten 
lesix /furosemide
estandron /prolongatum
proscar/ finasteride, MSD
cytomel
anastrazol / armidex
andriol / testoterine undecanoato
thyroxin / levothyroxin natrium
anabol (pink) 
stanzol (winstrol)
stanzol (winstrol)
anavar / oxandrolone
anaver / oxandrolone
clenbulol / clenbuterol hydtochloride.
cytomel T3 LA. Pharma
British dispensry (yellow)
dainabol
Androlic / oxymetholone
Azolol
phentermine
Reductil / SIBUTRAMINE 
xenicol
Ephedrine hcl
Gerovital H3 / procaine hcl / cardioplegia
femara / letrazole 
nalvadex /cytostatics/ tamoxifen
Trenbolone Enanthate
Trenbolone Enanthate

this is everything my dealer has...


----------



## Shadowcam (Apr 21, 2009)

cr250cra1 said:


> well im gonna do as i said on the 25th inject 750 if nothing still i will try the eod method starting 2nd of may i have some enanthate i was considering stacking if this dont work i want to gain mass everyone said SUS!! but now i have shitty results any hint on what i can use so i can plan out my next cycle?? im also bumping up to 5000 calories a day i hope i dont get fat.....



Dont blame the gear on your shitty results. With your attitude you will never make any progress. Forget the gear and learn how to eat and train.


----------



## RoosterTX (Apr 21, 2009)

*Shadow...*

Shadow,

Any thoughts on this and whether pinning 1/2ml eod would essentially be the same as pinning twice a week. I'm trying to maintain stable levels throughout the cycles but 1ml everyday or eod seem like too much test for me at this stage in the game.



RoosterTX said:


> Here's another possible answer as to why you havent seen substantial gains after 3 weeks, I simply copied this from another link which I will attach:
> 
> 30mg of prop
> 60mg of phenylprop
> ...


----------



## cr250cra1 (Apr 21, 2009)

Shadowcam said:


> Dont blame the gear on your shitty results. With your attitude you will never make any progress. Forget the gear and learn how to eat and train.



Are you serious guy?? I know very well how to train and diet...thats why i went from 150 to 180 naturally .ive been lifting for four years now ..lets keep in mind that im using STEROIDS!!! for the last 3 and a half weeks. im not saying im not gaining anything, im not gaining anything above normal. ummmm STEROIDS are supposed to give you above average results!! so obviously you dont know that?? hmmmm maybe thats why their illegal and sprts teams cracks down on them so much.. if im using them and i can tell you my training plan and meal plan its great and im not getting anything ummm im blaming it on the "GEAR"!!!!!Steroids are used by just about anyone who wants to increase their muscle size and strength, as well as individuals trying to lose body fat. In the past, their use was mostly seen in college, Olympic, and professional sports, but today, these drugs are being used by both competitive as well as noncompetitive athletes. Teens as young as 12-years-old have reported using these compounds. In general society, firefighters and police officers use them to better handle the daily rigors of their jobs. Bouncers and military personal use them to better prepare their bodies for combat.so i cant believe i wasted my time on your uneducated post.. umm now that you know what steroids are used for by people abusing them like me you can rethink your stupid judgement....


----------



## largepkg (Apr 21, 2009)

It's pretty simple. The two long esthers haven't built up in your system yet. The prop alone isn't high enough to make a significant difference in size to this point.

Upping your dosage is simply dumb. Give it a few more weeks and make sure you're eating a good diet at surplus and you'll gain. 

If you still don't gain, eat more!

This is fairly basic knowledge and Shadow is just reflecting that. Maybe not in the most delicate way but...


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 21, 2009)

cr250cra1 said:


> STEROIDS are supposed to give you above average results!!



And they do this by vastly increasing the rate at which your body can absorb and utilize protein/calories for an increased rate of muscle repair, recovery, and synthesis of new tissue.

So with this increased potential for muscle gain, how long do you think the calories you eat WITHOUT steroids are going to last? A Corvette will guzzle the fuel it takes to run your scooter in about three seconds, right?

Gear isnt magic. The calories have to come from somewhere, dude. Right now if you're eating the same amount of food as you were when you're off gear, you might as well be OFF THE GEAR. You aren't doing anything with this increased potential.

Get it? EAT MORE.


----------



## RoosterTX (Apr 21, 2009)

cr250cra1 said:


> Are you serious guy?? I know very well how to train and diet...thats why i went from 150 to 180 naturally .ive been lifting for four years now ..lets keep in mind that im using STEROIDS!!! for the last 3 and a half weeks. im not saying im not gaining anything, im not gaining anything above normal. ummmm STEROIDS are supposed to give you above average results!! so obviously you dont know that?? hmmmm maybe thats why their illegal and sprts teams cracks down on them so much.. if im using them and i can tell you my training plan and meal plan its great and im not getting anything ummm im blaming it on the "GEAR"!!!!!Steroids are used by just about anyone who wants to increase their muscle size and strength, as well as individuals trying to lose body fat. In the past, their use was mostly seen in college, Olympic, and professional sports, but today, these drugs are being used by both competitive as well as noncompetitive athletes. Teens as young as 12-years-old have reported using these compounds. In general society, firefighters and police officers use them to better handle the daily rigors of their jobs. Bouncers and military personal use them to better prepare their bodies for combat.so i cant believe i wasted my time on your uneducated post.. umm now that you know what steroids are used for by people abusing them like me you can rethink your stupid judgement....



Well good news Lindsey Brohan, it looks like your aggressiveness is right on par.

Did you even read what I wrote you? LargePck summed it up if you didn't. Right now the long acting esters...you know what fuck it go back and read it yourself.


----------



## RoosterTX (Apr 21, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> And they do this by vastly increasing the rate at which your body can absorb and utilize protein/calories for an increased rate of muscle repair, recovery, and synthesis of new tissue.
> 
> So with this increased potential for muscle gain, how long do you think the calories you eat WITHOUT steroids are going to last? A Corvette will guzzle the fuel it takes to run your scooter in about three seconds, right?
> 
> ...




No don't eat more right now, at least not if your training is on and your gaining a good bit of fat.

You really don't have that much active test in your system at present, due to the timing of release that *YOU SHOULD GO BACK AND FUCKING READ*

When you hit week 5-6 if you stay on your current injection schedule then you really need to ramp up the caloric intake, you won't put on as much fat because you will partion much more effectively.


----------



## RoosterTX (Apr 21, 2009)

largepkg said:


> It's pretty simple. The two long esthers haven't built up in your system yet. The prop alone isn't high enough to make a significant difference in size to this point.
> 
> Upping your dosage is simply dumb. Give it a few more weeks and make sure you're eating a good diet at surplus and you'll gain.
> 
> ...



Large,

What would you think about pinning 1/2ml every other day:

15mg of prop 
30mg of phenylprop 
30mg of isocaproate 
50mg of deconate 

I'm trying to stabilize test levels throughout the cycle, and would be frontloading d-bol at 25-30mg per day for the first four weeks

I had considered shooting 1ml every other day but I think the test levels would be excessive for me.

At every three days the prop is less effective, so what about going eod but reducing the dosing?

Anyone have educated insight on this possible dosing schedule?


----------



## largepkg (Apr 21, 2009)

When I ran Sus I pinned EOD. It was a pain but I wanted to take advantage of the short esthers.

IMO, the time it takes for the deconate to kick in doesn't make Sus a very good option. Go with Cyp or E instead. Unless you don't mind pinning ED or EOD then go with prop.


----------



## RoosterTX (Apr 21, 2009)

largepkg said:


> When I ran Sus I pinned EOD. It was a pain but I wanted to take advantage of the short esthers.
> 
> IMO, the time it takes for the deconate to kick in doesn't make Sus a very good option. Go with Cyp or E instead. Unless you don't mind pinning ED or EOD then go with prop.



I already have everything in hand so it's going to be pinning eod, but did you pin 1ml eod? Would pinning eod with 1/2ml be the same mechanism for stabilizing levels, or would the decreased amount defeat the purpose? (and again I would front load with d-bol)

I am new to AAS, I did one 10ml cycle of andropen 275 four years ago, and saw very nice results. I just don't want to go nuts and overload on test if I don't need to. 

I should have gone with Cyp or E but it's too late so I need to make due as best I can.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 21, 2009)

RoosterTX said:


> Large,
> 
> What would you think about pinning 1/2ml every other day:
> 
> ...



I've seen guys swear by 2 pins EW but based on the swings with prop it doesn't make much sense to me. Like I said I pinned EOD and saw good results but to be honest no different then the equivalent cyp cycle. 

Personally, I would run cyp 10-12 weeks and the dbol 4 weeks. Actually my preferred kick is A-bombs but to each their own.


----------



## cr250cra1 (Apr 21, 2009)

i am starting to see myself gaining fat and i know its from all these extra calories im putting in my meal plan i did read what you posted thats why i considered the eod approach if it doesnt work out the other way i also read the link you posted which was the same thing you posted except they they were saying also to maybe try one vial a day for a certain period of time..i dont like that idea at all but... i do take everything you all post into consideration and try to seperate everything i need to know and maybe start or stop doing well i just got back from the gym today was chest and tri's i still felt no stronger but when i got on the scale i weighed 187 cant tell in the mirrior or underneath of weights so im geussing its fat....or the million different meals in my stomach...


----------



## largepkg (Apr 21, 2009)

RoosterTX said:


> I already have everything in hand so it's going to be pinning eod, but did you pin 1ml eod? Would pinning eod with 1/2ml be the same mechanism for stabilizing levels, or would the decreased amount defeat the purpose? (and again I would front load with d-bol)
> 
> I am new to AAS, I did one 10ml cycle of andropen 275 four years ago, and saw very nice results. I just don't want to go nuts and overload on test if I don't need to.
> 
> I should have gone with Cyp or E but it's too late so I need to make due as best I can.



Yea, at your level .5ml is about right EOD. I was running it at 1ml EOD. I see nothing wrong with that cycle. 

Actually the dbol might not even be needed but I'm sure if you have it already I won't be able to discourage you from running it. 

You'll make good gains on the sus alone. If your going to run the dbol keep it at 25ED. No reason to move up from that.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 21, 2009)

cr250cra1 said:


> i am starting to see myself gaining fat and i know its from all these extra calories im putting in my meal plan i did read what you posted thats why i considered the eod approach if it doesnt work out the other way i also read the link you posted which was the same thing you posted except they they were saying also to maybe try one vial a day for a certain period of time..i dont like that idea at all but... i do take everything you all post into consideration and try to seperate everything i need to know and maybe start or stop doing well i just got back from the gym today was chest and tri's i still felt no stronger but when i got on the scale i weighed 187 cant tell in the mirrior or underneath of weights so im geussing its fat....or the million different meals in my stomach...



Patience grasshopper!


----------



## RoosterTX (Apr 21, 2009)

largepkg said:


> Yea, at your level .5ml is about right EOD. I was running it at 1ml EOD. I see nothing wrong with that cycle.
> 
> Actually the dbol might not even be needed but I'm sure if you have it already I won't be able to discourage you from running it.
> 
> You'll make good gains on the sus alone. If your going to run the dbol keep it at 25ED. No reason to move up from that.



Honestly if you give me good reason to hold off on the d-bol I will, based on lots of research and some advice from vets around here I held of on adding decca and I'm literally sitting on 4000mg I will probably never use.


----------



## Shadowcam (Apr 21, 2009)

Rooster,
1/2 ml EOD is fine!


----------



## Shadowcam (Apr 21, 2009)

cr250cra1 said:


> Are you serious guy?? I know very well how to train and diet...thats why i went from 150 to 180 naturally .ive been lifting for four years now ..lets keep in mind that im using STEROIDS!!! for the last 3 and a half weeks. im not saying im not gaining anything, im not gaining anything above normal. ummmm STEROIDS are supposed to give you above average results!! so obviously you dont know that?? hmmmm maybe thats why their illegal and sprts teams cracks down on them so much.. if im using them and i can tell you my training plan and meal plan its great and im not getting anything ummm im blaming it on the "GEAR"!!!!!Steroids are used by just about anyone who wants to increase their muscle size and strength, as well as individuals trying to lose body fat. In the past, their use was mostly seen in college, Olympic, and professional sports, but today, these drugs are being used by both competitive as well as noncompetitive athletes. Teens as young as 12-years-old have reported using these compounds. In general society, firefighters and police officers use them to better handle the daily rigors of their jobs. Bouncers and military personal use them to better prepare their bodies for combat.so i cant believe i wasted my time on your uneducated post.. umm now that you know what steroids are used for by people abusing them like me you can rethink your stupid judgement....



AAAH the history of steroids! such a well educated man! Please tell me the point you are trying to make with that ridiculus post????


----------



## cr250cra1 (Apr 21, 2009)

Shadowcam said:


> AAAH the history of steroids! such a well educated man! Please tell me the point you are trying to make with that ridiculus post????


 Because your acting like steroids is a protein shake or something when indeed diet and training play a big role but there is nothing wrong with my diet or training...your trying to tell me how to bodybuild naturally i know how to bodybuild naturally...but im not right now im on steroids and i would like to see gains as if i were on steroids...


----------



## jmorrison (Apr 21, 2009)

RoosterTX said:


> Well good news Lindsey Brohan, it looks like your aggressiveness is right on par.




I have nothing constructive to add, just wanted to point out that this roffled my waffle.


----------



## RoosterTX (Apr 21, 2009)

cr250cra1 said:


> Because your acting like steroids is a protein shake or something when indeed diet and training play a big role but there is nothing wrong with my diet or training...your trying to tell me how to bodybuild naturally i know how to bodybuild naturally...but im not right now im on steroids and i would like to see gains as if i were on steroids...



Be that as it may, you clearly don't understand the compound you are putting into your body. So let me break it down for you one more time:

So youre on day 17 (3rd day of week three) and I'm trying to understand your dosing cycle. You injected 100mg the first week, all at once? 1 ML every other day? What schedule?

I need the exact dates in your cycle that you injected, and at what does, ie 250mg day one , 250 day three, etc.

But here's a rough outline of what you have in your body if you have taken in 1250mg as I suspect you have:

150mg of prop 
300mg of phenylprop 
300mg of isocaproate 
500mg of deconate 

All of the esters that you injected that start with the letter P are gone unless you injected within the last 48 hours or so. 

The Iso releases in about a weeks time so in theory you should have gotten 4/5ths of your iso released at whatever intervals you injected during week one over the course of week two. 

So I would suspect, and someone correct me if I'm wrong, that you had aproximately 450mgs of test during the first week, and will experience the release of 300mgs Iso over the second, week four you will start to experience the release of the deconate. You'll start to build your highest levels around week 5-6 since you front loaded. But again all this is somewhat subject to how you dosed out those first 100mg.

So quit being an impatient fuck stick and maybe go ahead and check your attitude. If you knew shit about AAS you would have known that pinning sus once a week would mean that the first 5 weeks or so would kind of be a bust, because the test levels are so low, you front loaded so maybe week 4 will be the point where you start to see the build up. 

If you don't feel anything around week 6 then your shit is bunk. But to come in here and say your shit doesn't work because you don't understand the way it works in your body makes you look stupid at best. 

Just because you understand the general idea of what steriods are intended to do (enhance performance, build muscle, etc.) doesn't mean you know shit about AAS. You want the results but you don't seem to want it bad enough to do the research.


----------



## cr250cra1 (Apr 21, 2009)

ok i understand what your all saying thanks for the help sorry im a little frustrated with this thats all and your absolutely right this is my first cycle so i only know what ive read from posts and forums and what im exsperiencing while im using..what i did was started with 1000 "four amps" seven  days later did 500 2 amps and again seven days later i did 500 the 25th will be seven days from the last pin and from what most are saying i should just continue my routine and be patient...so i will as far as meal plan im eating BREAKFAST 1-1 scoop of whey bagel cream cheese cottage cheese some fruits/ bfast #2 3 whole eggs 3 egg whites 2 cups of oatmeal LATE MORNING SNACK- 2 scoops cassein protein and pb&j on whole wheat LUNCH-2 turkey sanwhiches 2 cup of broccoli w salsa mixed salad with some avacado and oil & vinegar PRE WORKOUT-1 scoop whey large apple POST WORKOUT-2 scoops whey 1 scoop cassien 2 scoops vitargo s2 DINNER- 8ozsirloin or roast beef  1 sweet potato a cup of steemed broccoli carrots another mixed salad with tuna or chicken and olive oil and vinegar NIGHTTIME SNACK-2 scoops cassein 1 cup oatmeal and some walnuts....if theres any thing you think i should change or add let me know i can also give you my training log if you need to know it to help thanx a bunch...


----------



## RoosterTX (Apr 22, 2009)

So you shot all 1000mg on the same day?


----------



## largepkg (Apr 22, 2009)

RoosterTX said:


> Honestly if you give me good reason to hold off on the d-bol I will, based on lots of research and some advice from vets around here I held of on adding decca and I'm literally sitting on 4000mg I will probably never use.



The only good reason I have for you is the limited use you have. The Sus is more than enough for you to grow nicely on. The dbol is obviously harsh on the liver as well. Plus, I'm not a big fan of dbol bloat.

Think of it this way. Leave yourself room to grow. Start with test. Then the next cycle add dbol. Then add deca and so on. 

Personally I stopped orals all together. I used to kick start with drol but I'm getting older and the stress on the body just isn't worth the reward anymore. My current favorite cycle is test, deca, eq. I run this cycle mainly for tendon health. I keep the test fairly low so the deca & eq can do there thing with collagen synthesis.


----------



## cr250cra1 (Apr 22, 2009)

yess i did 1000 in one day four amps then seven days later did 500 and so on the 25th will be my fourth pin and 4th week...


----------



## largepkg (Apr 22, 2009)

Seriously????


----------



## RoosterTX (Apr 22, 2009)

cr250cra1 said:


> yess i did 1000 in one day four amps then seven days later did 500 and so on the 25th will be my fourth pin and 4th week...



Well mystery solved.

Here's what happened:

day 1-3 you had 120mg of prop and 240 of phenylprop. Then on the fourth day you had nothing, and continued in such a state until you injected again.

Then a week later you had 240 of iso and 90 of prop and phenylprop. And a week after that the deconate will start to release. Every injection, for 1ml, you are going to get that 90mg of short acting 1-3 days, 60mg of mid-range esters a week to release, and 100mg of longer acting esters 2-3 weeks to release.

If I had to guess I bet you felt pretty reved up for the first three days after, for some reason, injection 1000mg at once. Then you crashed hard. This seems to explain your low sex drive. You put in just enough test to suppress endogenous production and then waited, 7 days before putting in minimal amounts of short acting test.

My suggestion, and I am by no means an expert, start shooting 1/2ml every other day. If you can get your hands on HCG do it and shoot 500iu every 5 weeks until two weeks after your last sus injection.

If I could be so bold: What made you think shooting 1000mg of sus at once was a good idea?


----------



## largepkg (Apr 22, 2009)

RoosterTX said:


> Well mystery solved.
> 
> Here's what happened:
> 
> ...



Actually I would suggest running through three weeks after last injection because of the deca! Also, I would run the HCG @ 500iu's every 4-5 days.


----------



## RoosterTX (Apr 22, 2009)

large,

Good catch, typo, I had intended to write every 5 days.

You think 3 weeks after the last injection, eh? I will take that into strong consideration.

Any thoughts for PCT?


----------



## cr250cra1 (Apr 22, 2009)

RoosterTX said:


> Well mystery solved.
> 
> Here's what happened:
> 
> ...


my freind who im doinga cycle with has done test E and told me you had to  load up on your first shot obviously he didnt know what he was talkin about..yess after i did 1000 i felt crazy like my stomach was jittery and always felt empty i had a realy alert and impatience goin on then i felt sick like a runny nose stuffy head but after about 3 days it went away so i didnt really know what was happening.... i have no way to get my hands on hcg the list i sent on page 2 is everything my dealer had i have a hand full of nolvadex people said that would be good to come down..is that not the case???


----------



## RoosterTX (Apr 22, 2009)

cr250cra1 said:


> my freind who im doinga cycle with has done test E and told me you had to  load up on your first shot obviously he didnt know what he was talkin about..yess after i did 1000 i felt crazy like my stomach was jittery and always felt empty i had a realy alert and impatience goin on then i felt sick like a runny nose stuffy head but after about 3 days it went away so i didnt really know what was happening.... i have no way to get my hands on hcg the list i sent on page 2 is everything my dealer had i have a hand full of nolvadex people said that would be good to come down..is that not the case???




ARE YOU TELLING ME YOU HAVE NO PCT PLANNED???

SOMEONE HELP THIS GUY OUT.


----------



## cr250cra1 (Apr 22, 2009)

RoosterTX said:


> ARE YOU TELLING ME YOU HAVE NO PCT PLANNED???
> 
> SOMEONE HELP THIS GUY OUT.



I was planning on using nolvadex about 3 weeks after my last pin i was told nolvadex would bring my levels back to normal....


----------



## largepkg (Apr 22, 2009)

Start the Nolva 2 weeks after your last injection. Run it @ 50mg ED week 1, 40mg ED week 2, then 30, 20, 20.

The deconate will be in your system for a long time which is another reason I'm not a fan of Sus.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 22, 2009)

Generally, I would say HCG isn't required on a test only cycle but with the very long esthers and the recent info on HCG that are in this forum I would run it.

This is what we talk about being prepared and having everything you need prior to starting your cycle. 

Your nads are going to be shriveled peas at the end of this cycle and aren't going to bounce back quickly at all without it.


----------



## cr250cra1 (Apr 22, 2009)

largepkg said:


> Start the Nolva 2 weeks after your last injection. Run it @ 50mg ED week 1, 40mg ED week 2, then 30, 20, 20.
> 
> The deconate will be in your system for a long time which is another reason I'm not a fan of Sus.



ok sounds good will do is there any other name for hcg cant imagine why he wouldn't have it.....


----------



## largepkg (Apr 22, 2009)

Nope!

HCG = Human chorionic gonadotropin


----------



## RoosterTX (Apr 22, 2009)

HCG


Brand name Pregnyl by Organon


----------



## cr250cra1 (Apr 22, 2009)

RoosterTX said:


> HCG
> 
> 
> Brand name Pregnyl by Organon



he has this stuff in 5000 iu's and 1500 so those are in one amp exactly how many amps will i need ????


----------



## cr250cra1 (Apr 22, 2009)

RoosterTX said:


> Well mystery solved.
> 
> Here's what happened:
> 
> ...


so on the 25th i'll start shooting a half an amp every other day for 8 weeks cause thats how many weeks i have left on my cycle or can i start today does it matter??? owe thats alot of sticks


----------



## largepkg (Apr 23, 2009)

cr250cra1 said:


> he has this stuff in 5000 iu's and 1500 so those are in one amp exactly how many amps will i need ????



If you were able to start the HCG today you'll need 7,000iu's. That is 500iu's every 5 days for the next 10 weeks. This will take you 2 weeks past your last injection. This is what most would suggest. Start PCT at this point. 

Also, I would start your EOD pinning now.


----------



## abomb555 (Apr 23, 2009)

eat more and SLEEP more bro!


----------



## cr250cra1 (Apr 23, 2009)

abomb555 said:


> eat more and SLEEP more bro!



hey you see my meal plan on page 2 you think you can tell where to add and what?? right now im at around 48 or 4900 calories i havent been gettin that much sleep but thats cause my job doesnt allow it they say 4 hours is all you need which is bull shit so i try to catch a nap here and there oh im in the us army so theres no winning the sleep battle...thanx


----------



## cr250cra1 (Apr 24, 2009)

largepkg said:


> If you were able to start the HCG today you'll need 7,000iu's. That is 500iu's every 5 days for the next 10 weeks. This will take you 2 weeks past your last injection. This is what most would suggest. Start PCT at this point.
> 
> Also, I would start your EOD pinning now.


so would i still need the nolvadex if i start running the hcg im not gonna have the hcg for another 2-3 weeks shipping is slow..


----------



## largepkg (Apr 24, 2009)

cr250cra1 said:


> so would i still need the nolvadex if i start running the hcg im not gonna have the hcg for another 2-3 weeks shipping is slow..



Dude seriously?!?   

This is why we try to get you guys to do your research prior to making this leap!

YES, you need the nolva! Run the HCG 2 weeks past your last Sus pin then start the nolva.


----------



## cr250cra1 (Apr 24, 2009)

largepkg said:


> Dude seriously?!?
> 
> This is why we try to get you guys to do your research prior to making this leap!
> 
> YES, you need the nolva! Run the HCG 2 weeks past your last Sus pin then start the nolva.



will do...


----------



## cr250cra1 (Apr 26, 2009)

I started eod 1/2 ml i feel good alot better like its in my system now it wasnt like that before its just been 3 days but thought i should say...i'll keep posted on what happens.. oh and i weighed myself yesterday i was 189 so thats 9 pounds heavier but i cant tell in the mirror weird well i'll just be patient &keep training and eating like a horse...


----------



## cr250cra1 (May 16, 2009)

I  have been eod pinning a while now 1/2 ml and i have not seen any good results i have started to get fat from all the calories i put down that also makes me lazy in the gym i feel like crap my workouts are horrible im not really that much stronger i started to get acne on my chest and shoulders and my stomach is messed up i have gas and i cant shit solid sustanon 250 sucks to say the least..


----------



## Shadowcam (May 16, 2009)

cr250cra1 said:


> I  have been eod pinning a while now 1/2 ml and i have not seen any good results i have started to get fat from all the calories i put down that also makes me lazy in the gym i feel like crap my workouts are horrible im not really that much stronger i started to get acne on my chest and shoulders and my stomach is messed up i have gas and i cant shit solid sustanon 250 sucks to say the least..



Just a few reasons why steroids are not worth it!


----------



## MASTERKEITH (Apr 9, 2010)

hey what did u notice after week 3 or week 4...as far as strength and in the mirror...what should i expect after week 3 and week four.


----------



## Manimal (Apr 9, 2010)

I ran test cyp and sust on my last cycle and it worked very well for me, I went from 152 to 175. Now I'm about to start a new cycle and i plan on front loading with sust then going on to test E and deca. So if its not working for you then maybe your shit is BUNK! and that sucks!!!


----------



## JAMESONSPAINTER (Apr 9, 2010)

ukeagle said:


> hi all,
> 
> i am on my first cycle and i am taking only sustanon 250 (twice a week - mon/thu - 500mg a week).
> 
> ...


 
i find that hard to believe man i have been o 3 weeks and already gained 10lbs but also lost alot of fat.. You must eat 6-8 times a day.. Every 3 hrs i try to take in 50g of protien. And your body has to have a little fat mixed in.. Mac and cheese or something like that.. I eat alot of tuna, grilled chicked boiled eggs cereal mixed with a protien shake instead of milk and other things as well.. Good luck


----------



## downtown (Apr 9, 2010)

I dont find it to hard to believe, i bulk at 6000+ cals a day, my metabolism is super fast too, another part of it is proly my lifestyle.


----------



## weldingman (Apr 9, 2010)

Your going to front load with sust? Huh


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 9, 2010)

cr250cra1 said:


> well im gonna do as i said on the 25th inject 750 if nothing still i will try the eod method starting 2nd of may i have some enanthate i was considering stacking if this dont work i want to gain mass everyone said SUS!! but now i have shitty results any hint on what i can use so i can plan out my next cycle?? im also bumping up to 5000 calories a day i hope i dont get fat.....


  every one said sust cause the people you know don't know anything



largepkg said:


> When I ran Sus I pinned EOD. It was a pain but I wanted to take advantage of the short esthers.
> 
> IMO, the time it takes for the deconate to kick in doesn't make Sus a very good option. Go with Cyp or E instead. Unless you don't mind pinning ED or EOD then go with prop.


 
stick with single ester's unless you really know what you are doing. 



RoosterTX said:


> Honestly if you give me good reason to hold off on the d-bol I will, based on lots of research and some advice from vets around here I held of on adding decca and I'm literally sitting on 4000mg I will probably never use.


 
Why hold off on deca?? I completely disagree on running a test only cycle first is a must. For many reasons. 



downtown said:


> I dont find it to hard to believe, i bulk at 6000+ cals a day, my metabolism is super fast too, another part of it is proly my lifestyle.


 
Everyone is different. You can not just say so and so is too thin to use gear, or you need to eat more. Training is also very important. You must learn train for bulk too. Over training is also something to be concerned about. 

This post was quite frustrating to read.


----------



## downtown (Apr 10, 2010)

^ no i was actually commenting on the post before mine, the guy said he didnt believe he was eat that much. He said he didnt belive it cuz the guy would have to eat every 2-3 hours or sumthing like that, and that he didnt believe the guy could gain 10lbs in the first few weeks.

My point was that everyones body is different, some people my size can bulk on 4000cals a day and grow like a weed, where as i have to consume quite a bit more to get the same type of growth.

And i never said he was to small to use gear, to each there own.  Everyone has there reasons for using it, and i dont care what size some one is, if they want to use it thats fine with me i just hope they are doing it safely.


----------



## downtown (Apr 10, 2010)

JAMESONSPAINTER said:


> i find that hard to believe man i have been o 3 weeks and already gained 10lbs but also lost alot of fat.. You must eat 6-8 times a day.. Every 3 hrs i try to take in 50g of protien. And your body has to have a little fat mixed in.. Mac and cheese or something like that.. I eat alot of tuna, grilled chicked boiled eggs cereal mixed with a protien shake instead of milk and other things as well.. Good luck


 

This was the post i was comenting about.  Which i may have actualy mis read, i was tired when i read it.


----------



## Turbo87 (Oct 2, 2011)

Im on my 4 week of sus250 and i havent even put on a kg yet, i can see small gains in muscle build but that might br cos of training, im not sure, wat youvguys think. Thanx


----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 2, 2011)

Turbo87 said:


> Im on my 4 week of sus250 and i havent even put on a kg yet, i can see small gains in muscle build but that might br cos of training, im not sure, wat youvguys think. Thanx



One or all of this:
1. Sustanon is fake.
2. Your diet sucks.
3. You are eating like a pigeon.

Even if you are not taking sus250 your weight should go up only from eating.


----------



## FUZO (Oct 2, 2011)

night_wolf said:


> one or all of this:
> 1. Sustanon is fake.
> 2. Your diet sucks.
> 3. You are eating like a pigeon.
> ...


 

bingo


----------



## Drew1975 (Oct 2, 2011)

i love it when guys say eat more ..if the drug is the real deal you will feel and see somert by weeks 4 to 5 on..if you dont its fake or underdosed shit.

i can get side's from 3 weeks with real gear.


----------



## Turbo87 (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah i feel the sides, more strength working out, a lil agressive, always hungry, sex drive through thevroof, i have a shake in tge morning with milk and the poweder shake is full of carbs, 170g of carbs per serv, lunxh time tuna and fruit, shake sgain then i have dinner, carb or protein.. Wat yous guys think?


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 3, 2011)

cr250cra1 said:


> im also on my 2nd day of week 3 with sust i stared my first week with 1000 mg and every 7 days 500 mg and i have no results im taking in 3,930 calories a day 363 grams of protein 402 g of carbs 97g of fat and working out 4 days a week on a killer workout plan that leaves my body sore then i might work a 5th day to tap a muscle group i want to improve im no stronger or bigger im 5'8 184 9% body fat any ideas i bought my sus from a guy in kurachi pakistan my friends say they feel it but i do not what do you guys think??


 sounds like bunk gear


----------



## Turbo87 (Oct 3, 2011)

Ill be spewing if its bunk gear... Who knowswhat im injecting in myself.. Buti have put on muscle and knly been training for 4 weeks just havent put on any kgs, only 1 kg cos i weighed myself just before.  And they might be only fluids who knows.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 3, 2011)

Aussie and their bunk gear . . . this is script stuff or UGL mate?


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Oct 3, 2011)

Nevermind, please delete.


----------



## booze (Oct 3, 2011)

Turbo87 said:


> Ill be spewing if its bunk gear... Who knowswhat im injecting in myself.. Buti have put on muscle and knly been training for 4 weeks just havent put on any kgs, only 1 kg cos i weighed myself just before. And they might be only fluids who knows.


 
straight GSO i would say.


----------



## boss (Oct 4, 2011)

Just cause you don't gain weight doesn't mean its fake. You gain lose a lot of fat and gain muscle. Sust is the one I gain the most with when doing test only. No idea why. I see tthese guys rrunning 500mg pretty sure you should do 750+ and inject eod with sust. Also the guy is complaining he only gained 7lbs but being so small that seems like a pretty big gain to me.


----------



## Turbo87 (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah im on sus only and my muscle gains have gone bigger. I just thought sus gains weight. Ill just keep going at 500mg per week


----------



## Turbo87 (Oct 6, 2011)

Wat if i get real gear.. Can i start the cycle straight away cos the other one might be fake or do i have to wait?


----------



## Drew1975 (Oct 7, 2011)

boss said:


> Just cause you don't gain weight doesn't mean its fake. You gain lose a lot of fat and gain muscle. Sust is the one I gain the most with when doing test only. No idea why. I see tthese guys rrunning 500mg pretty sure you should do 750+ and inject eod with sust. Also the guy is complaining he only gained 7lbs but being so small that seems like a pretty big gain to me.


 
this guy is right ^^ i get this with all gear ..i dont put on much in weight gain but what i do put on is good muscle gain...this is with any gear wheather it be suss or test e or c or decca..


----------



## Drew1975 (Oct 7, 2011)

Turbo87 said:


> Yeah im on sus only and my muscle gains have gone bigger. I just thought sus gains weight. Ill just keep going at 500mg per week


 

yes it doss but as siad every1 is different....if you lissen to most guys that say eat eat eat ..yes this is good but you have eat the right shit or your just going to get FAT...

put it this way .....you put on 1 pound of muscle this will always look and be way better than 3 pounds of FAT.. trust me its muscle you want not fckin fat...

a a small guy with muscle will always look better that a big Fatty...

check this most say eat eat eat yeh,  but if your eating like fck on fake gear whats going to happen...( YOUR JUST GONNA GET FAT ).

you need real gear and lots of it and eat right.


----------



## Dennis Wolf (Oct 7, 2011)

guys iam new here so can someone help me ..
iam 19 yrs old doing bodybuilding since 3 yrs iam 72 kg and 5.8 foot long and used supplements till yet..
i have used a 4 week cycle of 500 mg of sutanone and 100 mg of deca nandrolol a week and its been 4 weeks now so i want to know that should i continue or to stop and start using nolvadex and priviron to gain my natural harmones back and how to use nolvadex and priviron plzzzz reply anyone .. or do i continue to gain more weight i was 64 kg when i have used and now iam 72 kg so i want more plz let me know ...


----------



## Turbo87 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have put on muscle gain.. Not heaps but its bigger to wen i first started but i think sus should do way more then wat its done get me.. Its my fifth week, i eat good, all protein and i have my carb shakes.


----------



## chris42393 (Oct 9, 2011)

AAS reacts differently to every person, my first cycle on that, i gained a shit load, you could be diff. but thats not that bad though, i guess..


----------



## Turbo87 (Oct 10, 2011)

Nah i think sus 250 should of done way more then wat it has..


----------



## PurePersian (Oct 11, 2011)

Bro 7 pounds 4 weeks is good. As b.f is a factror. Also you should be checking your bf, if your bf is reducing you could be losing fat and gaining muscle which could result in only a few pound diff on a scale but you could be looking leaner stronger ect... As everyone said diet is important and can be a great factor but you seem like its all fine. 
I really dont start blowing up till late week 5 on a test only cycle w/out frontloading. Also you cant just expect the world everyone is diff and body react diff...
Start checking your bf. Dont rely on only a scale. 
You could have not shit one day and jump on the scale light wow im up 4 pounds...


----------



## Turbo87 (Oct 11, 2011)

How do u check your bf? Im in my 5th week now, and only gainded 1kg so far.. Sounds pretty dodgy to me.


----------



## latinboy7 (Nov 9, 2011)

I also did a Sustanon only cycle. It was my 1st cycle (250 twice a week).
I lastet about 3 weeks to see some results... but I got very bleated. My face at least... I didn't run Arimedex at that time... but I was able to gain good weight...


----------



## beograd (May 9, 2012)

hI GUYS, does anyone knows what happened whit CR250CR1?? Is he alive ?? What was with his Sus 250??? CR250CR1 dude what happened with you?


----------



## SCBeast (May 9, 2012)

Food and Time...dont be in such a big hurry.It all come with hard work,


----------



## Digitalash (May 9, 2012)

This thread is a trainwreck from page 1.... Bro youre wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too light to be using steroids. You clearly do NOT know how to eat to gain naturally and thus no amount of gear will help you. You are NOT a hardgainer, you eat like shit or not enough, bro your diet barely contains any meat or eggs or any good protein sources except whey. Your 150 lb friend is also cycling and now is lactating because neither of you have a clue about the shit you're putting in your body... Please just stop and get to 160 at least naturally, come back when you've heard of food and an AI....


----------



## Digitalash (May 9, 2012)

Lol my post as referring to thread starter who started cycle at 128 pounds not all the other guys who jumped in here. I'll say one thing though, you guys need calories to grow protein will not do it alone... It doesnt matter if you "eat lots of chicken and protein shakes" if you're eatin 2000 cals a day you won't be gaining.  If you're getting all the sides from gear but not puttin on weight eat more calories! "Hi Ive never taken sust but I know it should do more than this somehow, must be the gear I eat lots of chicken!" Like are you guys for real?


Think about this, what in your science classes gave you the idea that you can create weight out of thin air? Where do you think that muscle comes from, it certainly is not inside the vial...


----------



## hypoyoyo (Apr 21, 2014)

*More food*



ukeagle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am on my first cycle and I am taking only Sustanon 250 (twice a week - Mon/Thu - 500mg a week).
> 
> ...





I put in 2 years of lifting.  Starting at 155 and reaching 170 finally.  You don't understand your body obviously, and what it needs to gain.  Ectomorph? endo? do you know what these mean?  I just started my sus cycle twice a week also and have gained 7.2 lbs in 12 days already!  You should evaluate your intake and possible up your protein and good carbs.


----------



## irish1987 (Sep 2, 2015)

reeds said:


> from what you said,i think you shall change your sustanon source.
> you shall try centrinolab gear,theirs better.
> you can visit their site www.centrinolab.org


Negged

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------

